# Nvidia Geforce FX 5700 vs. ATI Radeon 9600 XT



## seberix (9. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Welche Grafikkarte ist besser?

Die NVIDIA Geforce FX 5700 oder die ATI Radeon 9600 XT?


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2006)

Gab es hier etliche Male und was heisst besser ?
Schnellere Grafik mit/ohne AA? bessere Texturfiltermethoden? leiser? in Bezug auf Energiesparen ?
Ne Frage, die eine 3D-Seite besser beantworten kann, zB http://www.guru3d.com

Was ist besser ? Kombi-5Türer oder 3Türer-Cabrio ?

mfg chmee


----------



## zioProduct (9. Januar 2006)

3Türer-Cabrio 

 
 ;-]


----------



## Alex Duschek (9. Januar 2006)

9600XT,die Nvidia würd ich ned kaufen


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> 9600XT,die Nvidia würd ich ned kaufen


Das endet wieder im Gemetzel, aber Ich bin nVidia Freund. Weil auch den Kühlern schönere Bildchen sind?   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alex Duschek (10. Januar 2006)

Ich bin auch eher NVidia,aber die 9600XT ist vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis besser,die 5xxx Serie von Nvidia kann man vergessen


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Aso, ich dacht du meinst Allgemein nVidia, aber die FX-Serie ist nicht zu gebrauchen, das stimmt etc.   
Ich find die Meisten fortschritte etc. hat die 6***-Serie gemacht.   
Auch wegen dem SLI etc.


MfG Alexander12


----------

